# Money Spider Macro... camera thoughts?



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

So, I found this little money spider (it is, yes?), and had a play with my camera. 

Hot _dang_ I want a good camera! I am thinking of getting a Canon 450D for my 21st later this year, maybe. Would love to get some nice pictures with it. 

These are with my crappy random automatic-everything small silver digital camera:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

That's a jumping spider/zebra spider Salticus scenicus. The first of your pics looks best, because it's focused on its eyes so they're sharp. 

My husband's got the 40D and the 100mm Canon macro lens and he gets some pretty good pics. Not upto MJ's standards, but we are hiring the MP-E65 supermacro lens for 2 weeks in June to see how we get on with it, before saving up for one.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> That's a jumping spider/zebra spider Salticus scenicus. The first of your pics looks best, because it's focused on its eyes so they're sharp.


I thought they were the same thing :blush: Twas jumping all over the place! Very unco-operative! :devil:



garlicpickle said:


> My husband's got the 40D and the 100mm Canon macro lens and he gets some pretty good pics. Not upto MJ's standards, but we are hiring the MP-E65 supermacro lens for 2 weeks in June to see how we get on with it, before saving up for one.


Aww wicked! Well, I know another person with the Canon 450D... (I think its that one), and he has a Macro lens, so I have said I am commandeering it when I get mine :whistling2:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Yeah that is a jumping spider, but its a great picture because they are such small spiders.
And also was that yellow ball underneath it on the first picture its egg sack, just curious. :2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Yeah that is a jumping spider, but its a great picture because they are such small spiders.
> And also was that yellow ball underneath it on the first picture its egg sack, just curious. :2thumb:


Thanks!!

Hahahahahaha... that yellow ball? Its a crumb... I must be a messy eater :blush: I checked after seeing it in the photo too!


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Hahahahahaha... that yellow ball? Its a crumb... I must be a messy eater :blush: I checked after seeing it in the photo too!


Lol what was i thinking a bloody egg sack it must have been cause its zoomed in so well, anyway thanks nice picture.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Lol what was i thinking a bloody egg sack it must have been cause its zoomed in so well, anyway thanks nice picture.


:lol2: As I said, I checked what it was after seeing the photos  Tis a tiny crumb


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> we are hiring the MP-E65 supermacro lens for 2 weeks in June to see how we get on with it, before saving up for one.


 hope u got a flash as the onboard one isnt any good for mpe-65.your see when u get it.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

he's got 2 flash guns and a home made flash diffuser, he never uses the onboard flash anyways.


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Aren't money spiders red? I had one climb down the inside of my bath the other day whilst I was in it and I tried to stop him from falling into the water but he ran behind my hand and slipped on a slippery bit and drowned - god rest his little red floating lifeless soul.


----------



## Fence Up (May 7, 2009)

rabbit said:


> Aren't money spiders red?


 I'm glad I'm not the only one. I got loads of stick at work, when I once said that. Somebody must have told me, the little red ones are money spiders.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

rabbit said:


> Aren't money spiders red? I had one climb down the inside of my bath the other day whilst I was in it and I tried to stop him from falling into the water but he ran behind my hand and slipped on a slippery bit and drowned - god rest his little red floating lifeless soul.


I think there is somewhere in the region of 400 species of money spider in Europe, and the majority are mostly plain black (300). There are little red ones, and others that have red legs with black bodies.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

rabbit said:


> Aren't money spiders red? I had one climb down the inside of my bath the other day whilst I was in it and I tried to stop him from falling into the water but he ran behind my hand and slipped on a slippery bit and drowned - god rest his little red floating lifeless soul.


Apparently so! I did say I wasn't sure 



GRB said:


> There are little red ones, and others that have red legs with black bodies.


The ones that live on rocks?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> The ones that live on rocks?


No idea! I've seen them in my garden, but just wisping about like other money spiders!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> The ones that live on rocks?


 Usually, i find lots cudled together within a foot of all of eachother.
John


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

GRB said:


> No idea! I've seen them in my garden, but just wisping about like other money spiders!


Oh ok. What are the tiny red things you find on rocks?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

red spider mites


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> red spider mites


Ah fair do's


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

when I was in the infants (many years ago) we used to call them bloodsuckers


----------

